# Guests say/do the weirdest things



## alwaysSCO (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey fellow targét friends! I have a few examples of weird things guests have said to me, and I wanna hear yours too!

my examples:

“Do you know anyone who’s gonna have a baby?” Said completely out of the blue and with no explanation.

This old guy was trying to decide on what underwear to get, so he goes, “Do you like the feel of these?” And wanted me to feel the boxers he was buying so I could help him decide (I’m a woman lol).

Granted, these aren’t that weird, but I’m mostly starting this thread so I can read what y’all have to add😂


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 16, 2020)

Guest say the darndest (dumbest) things
					

(Snotty teenage girl)   "And I turned the car on thinking my mom had left me a half tank of gas, there was only 1/4th a tank! I was like what the heck"




					www.thebreakroom.org
				




This thread has plenty of gems


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 17, 2020)

Was ringing up a guest buying a baby outfit with a final clearance sticker on it.

Me: Did you want me to take off the clearance sticker?
Her: Nope, I don't care if she sees it.
Me: Did you want a gift receipt?
Her: Nope.
Me: A gift receipt would make it easier for her to exchange or return....
Her: She's not gonna get to return this.
*after angrily stuffing it in her bag*
Her: Maybe her momma will think twice about sending shower invites to people who don't even KNOW her just to hit 'em up for gifts.

I would imagine that by the time they attempted to return the item it will likely be salvage & they won't be able to get any kind of store credit for it.
Well-played, angry woman.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, let's not dig up old threads for reposts. This isn't your blog.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 10, 2020)

*I don't know how many threads we need on how annoying or weird the guests are but there really are plenty already.*


----------



## NKG (Aug 10, 2020)

People can't figure out how the search button works or decide if the thread is old enough to start a new one


----------



## alwaysSCO (Aug 27, 2020)

Y’all, just to clarify, I know that other threads on similar topics exist. I’ve literally posted in the guests say the dumbest things one. But I created this to be specifically WEIRD things that you’ve witnessed. I guess creating your own thread around here isn’t allowed🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 28, 2020)

The Things Guests Do/Pet Peeves Thread
					

This is the thread I thought I'd make where we can all rant about our pet peeves! Here's mine:  Guests that ignore what I say because it's not the answer they want Guests that put an item less than a foot away from where it belongs Guests that sit on their phones while their children wreak utter...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						Archived - I hate it when...
					

Just another thread to complain about the things guests do!  ------  I hate it when I have a line of people at Food Ave, only 4 pizzas, and the guest in front gets them all. Good for sales, but bad because all of the other people in the line usually want pizza as well and they have to wait...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2020)

alwaysSCO said:


> Y’all, just to clarify, I know that other threads on similar topics exist. I’ve literally posted in the guests say the dumbest things one. But I created this to be specifically WEIRD things that you’ve witnessed. I guess creating your own thread around here isn’t allowed🤷🏻‍♀️


Why have multiple threads active on the exact same thing? One thread is good.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 30, 2020)

Guest today says to me:
”Would you take my phone number and call me when you get Lysol delivered ?”
She was SERIOUS, and really mad after I told her no.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 31, 2020)

Did you keep a straight face? I would have laughed and then done the "oh, you weren't joking. Sorry, we can't do that." thing. Awkward!


----------

